# صور قداسة البابا شنودة ( الأسد المرقسى )



## bant el mase7 (21 فبراير 2011)

​ 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2011)

جميلة جداااا

شكرااا يا بنت المسيح 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## نونوس14 (21 فبراير 2011)

*حلوووووين اووووووووووى*
*ميرسى ع الصور*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2011)

الصور مش ظاهره عندى
شكرا جدا​


----------



## bant el mase7 (26 فبراير 2011)

*  تم رفع الصور مرة أخرى *

*شكرا لكم *


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2011)

روووووووووووووووعه
رنبا يخلي لنا قداسة البابا


----------



## vetaa (4 مارس 2011)

*حلووووووين وشكلهم غريب
اول مرة اشوف صور بالطريقه دى

شكرا ليكى
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*رووعه جدا كلهم*

*تسلم ايديكي*​


----------

